# Rear window shade stopped working



## rzx97 (Sep 9, 2012)

The rear window shade on my car just stopped working. When you push the button your can hear something (motor?) clicking in the trunk but the shade doesnt come up. Anyone else ever have this problem... 

Any help appreciated, Thanks


----------

